# Two shots in the dark



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

Something i was mucking about with on my laptop during my latest bout of writer's block:

"Two shots in the dark ended the lives of three people.
Only one lived, the soul destroyed.
Two shots in the dark created a monster. 
A monster born in darkness.
A monster born in suffering, and pain.
Full of rage and hate.
Tempered by love and compassion. 
Then the monster became a knight.
Clad in armour and wings.
Riding a roaring iron steed.
A knight in shadow.
A symbol of hope for a ruined city.
A beacon of light.
The knight became a hero, and sacrificed himself.
But the hero will rise again.
The bat will return.
The Dark Knight Rises..."

What do you all think?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds cool, and i'm moving it to Original Works. lol it should go there, since you wrote it. 

CP


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*A haiku?*

Interesting little bit. When, exactly, will this knight return? I await another tale.


----------

